# 303 chassis



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

A couple of pictures of one of the Atlantics I'm working on, and for a member to view. The smoke "flavor" is pumpkin spice.. Keeps the wife from hollering about smoke...lol.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice flavor for the Fall season....you got "roast turkey" scent for the Thanksgiving Holiday?


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Flyernut,
Pumpkin spice wow, who makes that flavor?

If the wife hollers about smoke, does she know you have her Cupcake pan?

Aflyer


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Aflyer said:


> Flyernut,
> Pumpkin spice wow, who makes that flavor?
> 
> If the wife hollers about smoke, does she know you have her Cupcake pan?
> ...


I think the brand is MegaSmoke? My LHS has about 10 different flavors. My favorites are original Flyer, licorice, and pumpkin spice.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Somebody once told me (maybe you) there is a bacon frying scent -- I'd go crazy smelling that all the time. I'd never leave the train room, 'cept to get a bacon sandwich.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

I love the JT's Megasteam products, so many choices so few loco's atm. http://megasteam.com/page2.html



Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Somebody once told me (maybe you) there is a bacon frying scent -- I'd go crazy smelling that all the time. I'd never leave the train room, 'cept to get a bacon sandwich.


 Yup, they got that too 
Carl


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Well I am not sure I can handle the bacon, but I think I need to go find the Pumpkin Spice, it will go well with my wife's Green Mountain coffee.
LOL,
Aflyer


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

I bought the unscented and I still have to open the outside door if I run the train for long. Bacon..... Pumpkin spice.... either would make me hungry!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Aflyer said:


> Flyernut,
> Pumpkin spice wow, who makes that flavor?
> 
> If the wife hollers about smoke, does she know you have her Cupcake pan?
> ...


Heck no!!


----------



## Magne-rail (Oct 4, 2013)

I know I'm new to the forum, but you guy's are cracking me up tonight with this post!! This is better than watching the ballgame. Great entertainment , cheap to it's free. Next someone is going to say the have the dirty socks scent!!!!!!

Sal


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Magne-rail said:


> I know I'm new to the forum, but you guy's are cracking me up tonight with this post!! This is better than watching the ballgame. Great entertainment , cheap to it's free. Next someone is going to say the have the dirty socks scent!!!!!!
> 
> Sal


Sal, I'll go you one better than that!!! I bought some stuff on ebay way back.. It was in the novelty section and I was looking for something to make people mad.. I bought 4 spray bottles of "liquid a++"! Fill in the blanks.. That stuff is nasty, but fun!!!


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

Magne-rail said:


> I know I'm new to the forum, but you guy's are cracking me up tonight with this post!! This is better than watching the ballgame. Great entertainment , cheap to it's free. Next someone is going to say the have the dirty socks scent!!!!!!
> 
> Sal


Dirty socks..... Is there a Chemist in the house? Wait. My wife would try to wash my 303 with the laundry. Better not!


----------

